
The only American male weightlifter to compete at the Rio Olympics is vegan - RodericDay
http://qz.com/758648/kendrick-farris-vegan-weightlifter-rio-olympics-2016/?utm_source=qzfb
======
readhn
Amazing! All critics arguments regarding not being able to achieve top
performance without meat go out of the window.

